# safety of bay leaf powder



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm trying out a recipe that calls for grinding several spices together before adding them to a marinade.  One of the ingredients is bay leaf.  Now I remember from a past discussion that bay leaves are very dangerous to eat because of the sharp edges and their possible effect on the intestines (at least that's how I remember it).  However, is there any problem or danger with using bay that has been thoroughly ground up?


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

I always thought that was a myth. I think bay is perfectly okay to eat.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Bay leaves are not digestable by the body, they do not break down. They are made to enhance flavor, and  then take out, not to eat.


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Ed, if you don't mind me asking, where did you learn that? I've always heard speculation about this topic but I've always known / thought bay is okay for the body.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You can buy pre-ground bay leaf and its fine to eat. Doesn't hold it's flavor very long though. As long as it's ground up well, you'll be fine.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I would tend to agree it's fine.  Fine ground - where's the problem?  Many things our body can't digest, but they won't kill us.  Fibre for one....it just help .our body keep "going" 

If you can put whole bay leaves in a stew/casserole/soup etc, I prefer it that way.  Lucky person at the table gets the one you missed taking out.  Have never used ground dried bay leaves, but I would if I could be bothered.  I just puit the whole leaf in.  And count how many leaves - so I can make sure I get all the l'il fellows outta there.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There are forcemeats and similar things that need ground bay.  

And seasonings. Doesn't Old Bay have ground bay leaves in it?


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I grind bay leaves for use in BBQ rubs. Never had issues eating the powder but it is best fresh ground.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

One Indian place I worked at blended sauces with all the herbs and spices in them whole, including bay leaves.  I started doing that for various soups and found that it gives it an interesting depth of flavour.  If you can buy bay leaves preground then they shouldn't be a danger to eat in moderation.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

It is ok to eat in a pulverized state , but in a whole state could reac havoc in your intestines as the leaf does not break down.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> It is ok to eat in a pulverized state , but in a whole state could reac havoc in your intestines as the leaf does not break down.


Just chew 20 times, as your mother or other told you /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif Large grain of salt here...I'm kidding. Grind it. Enjoy.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all. I ground it and I'm still alive /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------

